# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > المعاملات والشريعة الاسلامية >  التورق المصرفي المنظم

## د.عبدالله

التورق المصرفي المنظمعبد الرحمن بن إبراهيم العثمانالفرع الأول: تعريفه:

هو تحصيل النقد بشراء سلعة من البنك وتوكيله في بيعها وقيد ثمنها في حساب المشتري(1).
سبب تسميته بهذا الاسم:
أما (التورق) فلما فيه من معنى التورق، وأما (المصرفي) فلانتساب هذه المعاملة إلى المصارف، وأما (المنظم) فلما تقوم عليه هذه المعاملة من تنظيم بين أطراف عدة(2).
الفرع الثاني: آلية التورق المنظم (طريقة سيره)(3): 

1. يقوم البنك بشراء كمية من المعادن من السوق الدولية, وتبقى في المخازن الدولية، وتحرر الشركة للبنك المشتري شهادة تخزين بمواصفات السلعة وكميتها ورقم صنفها.
2. يقوم البنك ببيع السلعة إلى العميل بالمرابحة مؤجلة الثمن.
3. يبيع العميل السلعة بعد تملكها بثمن حال بتوكيل البنك بالبيع.
4. يمكن أن يتم توكيل في بداية العملية بوثيقة بالبيع.
5. يراعى أن يكون البيع النهائي إلى غير الجهة التي اشترى منها المصرف ابتداء.
6. لتثبيت الثمن بين الشراء الأول والبيع النهائي يؤخذ وعد بالشراء من المشتري النهائي بشراء السلعة نفسها بالثمن الذي اشتريت به.
ويقوم التورق المنظم على عدة عقود مرتبطة ببعضها، وهي (4):
1. اتفاق سابق على عقود البيع بين البنك وبين الشركتين البائعة عليه والمشترية منه.
2. عقد البيع بينه وبين الشركة البائعة عليه.
3. عقد البيع بين البنك والمستورق، ومن المقطوع به أن المستورق لم يدخل ليشتري السلعة لولا أن البنك سيبيعها لحسابه.
4. عقد وكالة بين البنك والعميل، ولولا هذه الوكالة لما قبل العميل بالشراء منه بأجل ابتداء.
5. عقد بيع البنك بصفته وكيلاً عن المستورق وبين الشركة المشترية.
الفرع الثالث: حكم التورق المصرفي المنظم:

وقع التورق المنظم في عهد السلف وإن لم يكن في درجة تنظيم الذي تجريه المصارف اليوم فأفتوا بمنعه وأنه من الربا.
فقد روى عبد الرزاق في مصنفه (5) عن أبي داود بن أبي عاصم الثقفي: أن أخته قالت له: إني أريد أن أشتري متاعاً عينه، فاطلبه لي. قال: فقلت فإن عندي طعاماً. قال: فبعتها طعاماً يذهب إلى أجل واستوفته، فقالت: انظر لي من يبتاعه مني. قلت: أنا أبيعه لك. قال: فبعته لها، فوقع في نفسي من ذلك شيء، فسألت سعيد بن المسيب، فقال: انظر ألا تكون أنت صاحبه. قال: قلت فأنا صاحبه. قال: فذلك الربا محضاً، فخذ رأس مالك، واردد إليها الفضل.
ورواه ابن أبي شيبة في مصنفه (6) عن داود أنه باع من أخته بيعاً إلى أجل، ثم أمرته أن يبيعه فباعه. قال: فسألت سعيد بن المسيب، فقال: أبصر أن يكون هو أنت. قلت: أنا هو. قال: ذلك الربا، فلا تأخذ منها إلا رأس مالك.
وهذه الحادثة أيسر مما تجريه البنوك اليوم بمراحل كثيرة، فلا يوجد اتفاق سابق بين داود وأخته على أن يبيعها أولاً ويبيع لها ثانياً، ولا يوجد عقد وكالة للبائع الأول ببيع السلعة سابق على البيع الأول أو مقارن له، ولا تواطؤ بين البائع الأول والمشتري الثاني، ولا اشتراط لثمن السلعة في البيع الثاني، ومع خلو الحادثة من هذا كله إلا أن سعيداً – رحمه الله – بين أنها من الربا.
مسببات القول بعدم جواز التورق المصرفي المنظم:

1. الربا _كما تقدم_ في أثر سعيد بن المسيب – رحمه الله -.
2. (وهو في معنى ما قبله) أن المستورق لا يقصد السلعة وإنما يقصد النقد، والبيع الحاصل بيع صوري، فتؤول المسألة إلى نقود حالة بنقود مؤجلة أكثر منها.
ومما يدل على صورية البيع:
أن البنك لا يقبض السلع الدولية قبضاً حقيقياً، ولا يقبض الإيصالات الأصلية للمخازن التي تودع فيها هذه السلع، وهي التي تتداول في البورصة، وتنتقل من يد إلى يد تنتهي إلى مستهلك يستطيع أن يتسلم بها ما اشتراه.
والشأن في المستورق أشد؛ فهو لا يقبض السلعة قبضاً حقيقياً ولا حكمياً، ومن ثم فهو يبيع ما لم يقبض، بل ما لم يُعين؛ لأن ما يبيعه البنك على العميل جزء مما تملكه البنك مما هو محدد برقم الصنف، وهذا الرقم لا يكون للأجزاء الصغيرة، ولكنه رقم للوحدة الكبيرة التي يجزؤها البنك على المتورقين (7).
3. أن التوكيل للبنك في التورق المنظم ينافي مقتضى عقد الوكالة؛ لأن ما يعمله البنك باعتباره وكيلاً ينافي مصلحة المستورق، فهو يبيع السلعة بثمن أقل من الثمن الذي اشترى به المستورق. (والعقد إذا كان له مقصود يراد في جميع صوره، وشُرط فيه ما ينافي ذلك المقصود فقد جمع بين المتناقضين؛ بين إثبات المقصود ونفيه، فلا يحصل شيء، ومثل هذا الشرط باطل بالاتفاق)(8). وانضمام الوكالة إلى التورق شرط وإن لم يصرح به؛ فإنه لولا هذه الوكالة لما قبل المستورق بالشراء من البنك ابتداء.(9)
4. ضمان المشتري النهائي: فيتفق البنك مع طرف مستقل يلتزم بشراء السلع التي يتوسط فيها، وهذا الالتزام ضمان للسعر المباع ألا يتجاوز حدوداً معينة؛ حماية من تقلب الأسعار، ويقابل هذا الضمان التزام البنك بالبيع عليه، بمعنى أنه لا يحق للبنك أن يبيع السلع في السوق حتى ولو ارتفع سعرها المتفق عليه مع المشتري الثاني، وبذلك يكون هذا الضمان الطرفين: من البنك بالبيع على المشتري الثاني، ومن المشتري بالشراء بالثمن المحدد.(10)
5. مخالفة التورق المنظم للتورق الذي أجازه جمهور الفقهاء، وهذه المخالفة من وجوه منها: 
أ‌. أن البنك يتولى بيع السلعة التي اشتريت منه لمن يشاء، في حين أن المستورق هو الذي يتولى البيع في التورق الفردي، وليس للبائع الأول علاقة ببيع السلعة ولا بالمشتري النهائي.
ب‌. وجود اتفاق سابق بين البنك والمشتري النهائي يتضمن شراء ما يعرضه البنك من سلع بالثمن الذي اشتراها به المصرف كما تقدم في الفقرة (4)، أما في التورق الفردي فالمستورق هو الذي يبيع سلعته بمثل الثمن الذي اشتراها به أو أقل أو أكثر.(11)
6. أن التورق المنظم يدخل في بيع العينة المحرم؛ لأن البنك هو مصدر السيولة للمستورق في الحالتين، فالنقد يحصل عن طريقه وبواسطته، ولولا علم المشتري بأن البنك سيوفر له النقد الحاضر لاحقاً لما أقبل على هذا العمل ابتداء.(12)
7. أن التورق المصرفي المنظم لا يدخل في بيع العينة الذي أجازه الشافعي؛ لأنه يشترط ألا يكون هناك ارتباط بين البيعتين، وألا تظهر نية الحصول على النقد، وكلا الشرطين غير متحقق هنا.(13)
8. قضاؤه على أهداف البنوك الإسلامية من وجوه:
أ‌. محاكاتها للبنوك الربوية في تقديم التمويل، ومنح الائتمان.
ب‌. الاكتفاء به عن صيغ الاستثمار الأخرى، وقد تجاوزت نسبة التورق 60% من أعمال التمويل في البنك.
ج. الالتباس بين البنك الإسلامي والربوي.
د. إهدار الجهود المبذولة لتوجيه البنوك الإسلامية إلى تمويل في صورة استثمار عن طريق المشاركة والمضاربة والسلم ونحوها.(14)
9. تهجير أموال المسلمين, لأن تجارة التورق المنظم تكون في السوق الدولية، فتُهجر بها أموال المسلمين ليستفيد منها غيرهم.(15)

وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.


________________________
(1) التورق كما تجريه المصارف للسعيدي ص13
(2) المرجع السابق ص9.
(3) حكم التورق كما تجريه المصارف للضرير ص8، والتورق كما تجريه المصارف للسعيدي ص11، والتورق كما تجريه المصارف للقري ص16-17، والعينة والتورق للسالوس ص45-46
(4) التورق كما تجريه المصارف للسعيدي ص26
(5) المصنف لعبد الرزاق 8/ 295-294
(6) المصنف لابن أبي شيبة 5/375
(7) ينظر: أحكام التورق لمحمد تقي 24، والتورق كما تجريه المصارف للسعيدي ص30، والعينة والتورق للسالوس ص57. 
ويبن الدكتور السالوس طريقة التعامل في الأسواق العالمية فيقول: (البضائع التي يراد بيعها عن طريق البورصة ترسل أولاً إلى أحد المخازن، وبعد التفريغ واتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة تبدأ عملية الوزن لوحدات متساوية تقريباً، وكل وحدة تزن خمسة وعشرين طناً، أي خمسة وعشرين ألف كيلو جرام.
وبعد الوزن تكتب البيانات الكاملة المتصلة بهذه الوحدة فكتب الجنس والصفات والوزن الحقيقي فقد يزيد قليلاً أو ينقص قليلاً عن الخمسة والعشرين طناً ومكان التخزين الذي يوضع فيه... إلخ.
هذه الورقة المكتوبة هي إيصال المخازن، وهي التي تتداول في البورصة، وتنتقل من يد إلى يد إلى أن تنتهي ليد مستهلك يستطيع أن يتسلم بها ما اشتراه، والبيانات المكتوبة في الإيصال نرى مثلها في مكان التخزين، ومسجلة على الحاسب الآلي.
والمصارف الإسلامية منذ نشأتها لا أعلم أي مصرف منها تسلم سلعة من السلع أو تسلم الإيصالات الأصلية واحتفظ بها ليبيع في الوقت المناسب، سواء هو أو وكيله، وحينما حاولت مع بعضهم أن يقوم هذا كان الرد: إننا لا نستطيع أن نتحمل مخاطر تغير الأسعار، ولا قدرة لنا لمجارات البنوك والشركات العملاقة.
ولذلك فإن المصارف الإسلامية يعرض عليها ثمن شرائها الحال، وبيعها الآجل في وقت واحد، وتبلغ الوكيل بالموافقة على الاثنين معاً، وتسلم إيصالات المخازن باعتباره وكيلاً عنها.
هذا توضيح رأيت الحاجة إلى ذكره حتى يمكن الحكم على (تيسير الأهلي) وما شابهه من تورق مصرفي.
البنك الأهلي لا يشتري ويتسلم إيصالات المخازن التي تثبت الملكية, ثم يبيع ويسلم هذه الإيصالات للمشترين المتورقين، وإنما تم الاتفاق بينه وبين من يقوم بدور البائع، ومن يقوم بدور المشتري من الشركات العالمية.
والإجراءات المتبعة هي: أن يعقد البنك الأهلي اتفاقيتين، إحداهما مع شركة باعتبارها بائعاً، والأخرى مع شركة باعتبارها مشترياً، وكل اتفاقية تمثل الإطار العام الذي ينظم العلاقة بينهما.
وما يثبت الملكية هو ورقة من الشركة التي تقوم بدور البائع، وليس إيصالات مخازن، وتسجيل الكمية على الحاسب الآلي ليتم البيع منها للعملاء المتورقين الذي وكلوا البنك ليقوم هو ببيع ما اشتروه، ومن هنا يبدأ العمل بالاتفاقية مع الشركة التي تقوم بدور المشتري، وما يسجل بأن هذه الشركة اشترته من البنك تقوم الشركة الأولى بنقله من حساب البنك إلى حساب الشركة الثانية.
وما عرفناه من خلال زياراتنا المتكررة، وما اعترف به بعض البنوك والشركات العالمية، هو أن عدم وجود إيصالات مخازن أصلية يعني عدم وجود سلع؛ فالأمر هنا لا يعدو أن يكون قيوداً لا يقابلها شيء في الواقع العملي.
ونأتي إلى المتورق: فهل اشترى سلعة غير مقصودة، لكنه يتسلمها أو يمكنه أن يتسلمها ليبيعها, فيكون هذا هو التورق الذي لم يجزه الجمهور، وأجازه من أجازه أو أنه اقترض بفائدة ربوية، حيث لا توجد سلعة أصلاً إلى على الحاسب الآلي ؟
البنك يقول: يمكنه أن يتسلم السلعة. وأقول: هذا ليس متعذراً بل هو من المستحيلات، وإليك البيان:
لا يتم تسلم السلع إلا بإيصالات المخازن الأصلية، وكل إيصال يقابله خمسة وعشرون طناً، والإيصال لا يتجزأ.
ولا يستطيع أي أحد أن يأخذ الإيصالات ليتسلم السلع من المخازن إلا إذا كان من المسموح لهم بالتعامل مع البورصة، فهل من يبيع له البنك الأهلي من المتورقين يشتري خمسة وعشرين طناً ومضاعفاتها ؟
وهل هذا المتورق من أصحاب الملايين أو المليارات المسموح لهم بالتعامل مع البورصة.
وهل سيسافر من السعودية إلى أوروبا ليتسلم ما اشتراه قبل أن يبيعه؟ ألم أقل: إن التسلم المذكور من المستحيلات ؟
والواقع العملي أن العميل طالب القرض إذا أراد (تيسير الأهلي) يذهب إلى البنك، وبعد دراسة حالته والضمانات التي يقبلها البنك، وتقدير المبلغ الذي يتفق مع هذه الدراسة، يقوم العميل بتوقيع عقدين.
الأول: عقد شراء بثمن مؤجل بالمبلغ الذي حدد.
الثاني: وكالة للبنك لبيع ما اشتراه بثمن حال.
ويكتب الشيكات أو الكمبيالات المطلوبة ثم يوضع المبلغ بعد ذلك في حسابه يقابله دين مثقل بالفوائد التي يأخذها الأطراف الثلاثة المشتركون في الاتفاقات والعقود !!
فقول ابن عباس _رضي الله عنه_ في بيان التحريم: "دراهم بدراهم متفاضلة دخلت بينهما حريرة" لا ينطبق على التورق المصرفي؛ فحتى هذه الحريرة غير موجودة، وإنما دراهم بدراهم ليس بينهما شيء إلا ورقة مكتوبة !! 
(8) القواعد النورانية ص280.
(9) التورق للسويلم ص69, وأحكام التورق لمحمد تقي ص22، والتورق كما تجريه المصارف للسعيدي ص16.
(10) حكم التورق للضرير ص20، والتورق للسويلم ص75، والتورق كما تجريه المصارف للسعيدي ص18-20.
(11) حكم التورق للضرير ص20
(12) المرجع السابق ص20، والتورق للسويلم ص71
(13) حكم التورق للضرير ص21.
(14) التورق كما تجريه المصارف للسعيدي ص30-31، وأحكام التورق لمحمد تقي ص19-20.
(15) التورق كما تجريه المصارف للسعيدي ص33.

----------

